# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الكوكي ليس فاشل وإنما هو أفضل مدرب وهذه بشهادة الجميع هنا

## احمر مكة

*كل يوم واحد يطلع ينتقض  في مدرب 
ويجي التاني و يقول انو مدرب فاشل وما بفهم في الكورة
 ان كلامو كل وكل مره يصرح انو ح ينهض بالفريق 
 ماهية المعايير الفنية التي يتم بها تقييم المدرب وعلي أي اساس تم اختيار الكوكي ولماذا هللتم عندما أتي الكوكي مدرباً للمريخ ؟؟!!!
... 


 وإذا فرضنا جدلاً أن الكوكي مدرب قانون فيطبق القانون وبقول غلط للغلط و فهل هذا يعتبر الطريقة الصحيحة  للتطبيق 
ونحن بكل صراحة مدربين وفاهمين اكتر من الكوكي وكل واحد لديه  تشكيله 
اخوتي من قبل بح صوتي هناء وتحدث وفتحت مئات البوستات عن ملف التدريب ولكن ماذا كانت المحصله ؟!!!!
واليوم نرجع للموضوع الجديد القديم هو كيف نقيم المدربين وماهي الفترته التي يتم فيها محاسبة المدرب ؟

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اخوتي ان علم التدريب ليس بالامر البسيط وكل مدرب يحتاج الي وقت كي يتم التعامل مع الوضع 
كي نجيبك ان الكوكي فاشل او ناجح 
واذا كان هل هو مدرب مقتدر لماذا فشل ؟
...
لننظر الان الي البوست ونضع نصب اعيننا الكوكي في ميزان التدريب 
قبل هذا الناس خاض قبل الكوكي وحملت عصام الحاج المسؤليه ؟!
...
وقبله حملة المسؤليه للوالي والان ثم في كل اخفاق نحمل المسؤليه للمدرب حتي الخبير فيستر لم يسلم من نقضنا له 
وكلنا راي كيف اطلقنا العنان لنقض رادان وكروجر الخندقاوي واطلقنا سيل الاتهامات الي ريكاردو وقلنا عليه ما يقله مالك في الخمر 
نحن اليوم بصدد معرفة الداءكي نحدد الدواء 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ما هي خصائص المدرب الناجح : 
1 –  امتلاكه للشهادات التدريبية المعتمدة و معرفته بأساسيات و مبادئ  التدريب التي ترفع من مستواه التدريبي و تزيد من خبراته و الاستعانة بمدربين متخصصين على مستوى عالي في ذلك مع عدم إهمال جانب التدريب العملي كمساعد مدرب أو ما شابه 
هل توفر للكوكي المعد البدني 
هل تم التسجيل للكوكي وفق ما اراد ام تمت التسجيلات حسب راي الكسب الاداري 
هل المدرب المساعد الذي يعمل معه بينهم تناغم ام فرضته عليه الاداره 
 2 -  أن يملك المدرب الكاريزما Charisma بمعنى أن يكون المدرب صاحب حضور و جاذبية و قدرة على التأثير إيجابا بمن حوله بحيث تمنحه الاستقلالية التي تدفع الآخرين لوصفه بالشخص المثالي و بالتالي محاولة تقليده و إتباع فلسفته ..مع التأكيد أنه الكثير من المدربين يفتقدون هذه الميزة 
هل دائرة الكره تعمل معه وتوفر له الاجواء المثاليه 
هل الاداره تتدخل في التشكيل 
وهل الجمهور يصبر كي يجعل الكوكي يعمل كي يحقق النجاح 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*3 – الاهتمام بالشكل المناسب و الأناقة و الهيئة العامة كما الاهتمام بطريقة الكلام و التصرفات بالمجمل 
4 – القدرة على التواصل الفعال مع أطراف اللعبة و التشاور مع اللاعبين و منحهم الفرصة للتعبير عن آرائهم و الانتقاد البناء ..
5 -  إيجاد العلاقات الاجتماعية خارج الإطار الرياضي ،، كالاحتفال بعيد ميلاد أحد اللاعبين 
 زيارة اللاعبين العائلية و مشاركتهم أفراحهم و أطراحهم تعزز الروح التكافلية بين المدرب و أفراد اللعبة
و مساعدة اللاعبين للخروج من الأزمات النفسية مهما كان سببها 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*6 – امتلاك بعض الصفات مثل الثقة بالنفس و قوة الشخصية و التصرف بعقلانية و السيطرة على الأعصاب عند الفرح أو الحزن أو الغضب و عدم التردد و التحلي بالصبر و الهدوء و الاتزان و الالتزام و القدرة على منح الفريق جرعات من العزيمة و الإرادة و الحماس  ..
7 – إيجاد طريقة اللعب المناسبة للفريق وفق إمكانات الفريق المتاحة و يتم ذلك عن طريق دراسة مستفيضة لقدرات اللاعبين خلال التدريبات و بلورتها على أرض الملعب 
 بحيث يستطيع المدرب أن يكيف مهارات اللاعب و ميزاته في وضعه بالمكان الأنسب على أرض الملعب و توظيفه بشكل سليم و إعطاء الواجبات المطلوب منه القيام بها و التي من خلالها يفيد و يستفيد 
كل هذا يعود لنجاعة  المدرب و قدرته على قراءة اللاعب ..
8 – إمكانية حل المشكلات التي تحصل بشكل فردي مع اللاعبين و محاولة حوصلتها في إطار النادي قبل خروجها للإعلام و إحداث بلبلة و ما يتبعها من إشاعات من المحتمل أن تؤثر على مسيرة المدرب و اللاعب و الفريق ..
9 – أن يكون المدرب موضوعي و واقعي مع الفريق الذي يدربه و هذا يكون واضحا من خلال التصريحات 
فمن السذاجة أن يخرج بعض المدربين قبل المباراة للقول بأن فريقي سيحقق فوز سهل و نتيجة كاسحة مع العلم المسبق بقدرات اللاعبين المتدنية ..
10 – ضرورة وجود الخطة الإستراتيجية للمدرب بحيث تكون معيار لمدى نجاحه أو إخفاقه : فمثلا مدرب يدرب فريق معتاد على تحقيق البطولات في كل موسم و يطمح دائما لحصد كل البطولات 
ففي حال عدم نجاح المدرب في تحقيق المطلوب بإمكاننا القول بأن المدرب فشل مع الفريق 
واخيراً اذا عقدنا مقارنه بين الكوكي في اهلي شندي والمريخ ؟؟؟
هذه النقطه بالذات انتظركم ابداء الراي فيها 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

* 
والآن دعنا قوص قليلا في دراسة خطط اللعب
 ‏
تستخدم كلمة خطط اللعب "تا كتيك" في محاولات كثيرة مختلفة مثل مجالات الحروب والسياسة والألعاب.
 وعندما نتكلم عن خطط ‏اللعب فى كرة القدم
 فإننا نعنى التحركات والمناورات التى يقوم بها الهجوم والدفاع طول زمن المباراة 
وتوجد الخطط دائما طالما كان هناك ‏زميل يعمل اللاعب لكى يترابط لعبهما معاً أو خصم يكافح للاستحواذ على الكرة مما يستدعى استخدام اللاعب لمواطن قوته بذكاء ووعى ‏سواء فى تصرفاته أو تحركاته أو تفكيره مع وضع مواطن قوة وضعف الخصم موضع الاعتبار.‏
ويمكن أن نعبر عن الخطط بأنها تعنى "استخدام المهارات الأساسية للاعبين فى تحركات ومناورات فردية أو جماعية هادفة بغرض ‏تحقيق الهدف من المباراة وهو النصر للفريق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الليلة فاتح بنمره خمسة يااحمر مكة
قلت الكوكي مالو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

* 

‏ تنقسم خطط اللعب إلى التكتيك الهجومى ودعونا نسمي هذا الاسلوب او النهج الذي انتهج الخبير فيستر فكان فيستر يبني كل خططه علي الهجوم فقط 
وفي المقابل نجد منهم من يعتمد علي الاسلوب  والتكتيك الدفاعى مثل كرجوجر الخندقاوي 
ونحن لسنا هنا في مجال عقد مقارنه بين فيستر وكروجر مع انهما من نفس المدرسه الالمانيه ولكن لكل شيخ طريقته ‏
ويعتبر التكتيك الهجومى : ‏
                              مجموعة الأعمال والإجراءات التى ينفذها الفريق الذى يملك الكرة ويتضمن تكتيك الهجوم تنظيم الهجوم وتمهيد التهديف وتسجيل ‏الهدف
 ويتطلب الهجوم اتقان تأدية المهارات وخاصة التحرك السريع بالكرة. كما ويتطلب تنظيم الهجوم الفعال للمباراة والإبداع منقبل ‏المهاجمين.
وكيف يكون المهاجم المطلوب في حالة الهجم المرتده فنجد ان الهجم المرتده تحتاج الي ماهجم ذو مواصفات خاصه يمتاز بالسرعه الفائقه  والقوه البدنيه ‏وهذه تتوفر في ادوراد سادومبا ولكن سادومبا يحتاج لاعب وسط يعرف كيف يرسله الكره في المساحات وهذا الاسلوب يعتمد في ارض الخصم 
اما في حالة اللعب بارضك فان تحتاج الي مهاجم قناص ويعرف ان يتمركز داخل الست ياردات وهذا ينجح في حالة اعتمادك للهجوم 
...
ولا يعد لاعبى الهجوم ولاعبوا الوسط وحدهم أصحاب المسئولية عن تنظيم الهجمات وإنما أصبح على لاعبى الدفاع كذلك أن ‏يساهموا فى تنظيم الهجوم وإنهائه "فلا بد من إتقانهم لتكتيك الهجوم كذلك". وهنا تجدر الاشاره للقادمين من الخلق واصحاب القوه البدنيه مع السرعه رمضان عجب  او المهاره والدقه انيستا الكره السودانيه احمد الباشا 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الليلة فاتح بنمره خمسة يااحمر مكة
قلت الكوكي مالو ؟؟؟؟



بجيك بعد البفاري ما يتوج باذن الله 

اه جيتك وبهدي ليك دي من اقرب محطه 


*

----------


## عجب ميدوب

*نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا . من هو اللاعب الذى تطبق عليه خطة اللعب ثم ينفذها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا بدر الدين بعيداً من شهادات الكوكى وامكاناته التدريبيه 
اهم  مقومات المدرب ومقياس تقيمه هى نتائجه مع الفريق 
اذا نظرنا لنتائج الكوكى مع فريق المريخ سواء فى المباريات الوديه منذ بداية معسكر تونس او نتائجه فى الدورى فنجد اولا فى معسكر تونس ان نتائجه كانت جيدة جداً وكتقييم لفترة المعسكر بالنسبة المئوية يمكننا ان نمنحه نسبة 75% 
فى فترة معسكر تونس كانت للفريق شخصيته وشكله الواضح ولكن فى نتائج الدورى ونتائج المشاركة الافريقية حدث ولا حرج فاذا مسكنا المشاركة الافريقية سنجد انه حصل على 0% بهزيمتين خارج وداخل الديار وضياع شكل الفريق الذى ظهر فى معسكر تونس ..
اما فى الدورى فيمكننا القول ان الكوكى حصل على نسبة 55% فقط لعدة اسباب اهمها ان الفريق ضاعت هيبته وشكله وحتى الاداء كان فى غاية السلبية وحتى نهاية الدورة الاولى اكاد اجزم ان كل النتائج الجيدة التى حققها الفريق وكسب فيها الثلاث نقاط لم يكن للاداء يد فيها فغالبية المباريات التى فاز فيها الفريق كان للحظ دور كبير فيها ما عدا مباراة الاتحاد مدنى الاولى .. 
كما نجد ان الكوكى هرب وترك الفريق فى امس الحوجة لوجوده وفى الاخر عاد وتبرأ من النتائج السلبية والهزيمتين التى تعرض لهما الفريق بقياده مساعده خالد احمد المصطفى ولعمرى هذا قمة الجحود والتهرب .. 

اذن لكل ما تقدم فان الكوكى يعتبر مدرب فاشل بالنتائج وليس بالشهادات واللباقة واللغات التى يتحدثها لان تلك الميزات لا تعنى جمهور المريخ فى شى ...
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا احمر ظلمت الكوكي والله 

لانه ما بستاهل كل الكلام ده 

ياخي انت تعبان والله وتشكر على مجهودك الكبير 

وبقول ليك اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب 

وربنا عرفهوه بالعقل 
والجمل ما بعرف عوجة رقبته 
والسواي ما حداث 
وكل من درب المريخ كانت له بصمة ولمحة 
الخسارة في كرة القدم ليست عيب ابدا مهما كانت مرة وحنظل في حلوق المريدين
ولكن العيب ان يلعب فريقك بدون ملامح او اسلوب او طريقة لعب معروفة 
والعيب ثم العيب ان نشاهد مريخنا وهو يلعب بهذا السؤء فوالله لم نر المريخ بمثل ما راينا حاليا منذ ان ولد المريخ على وجه الارض
فهل بعد كل هذا يكون الكوكي في الجانب السليم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكوكي له دور ودور كبير كمان فيما يحدث حاليا ولكنه للاسف نضام ومقنع بدرجة قف تأمل 
ولو وظف كل امكانياته في الاقناع لافهام اللاعبين طريقة اللعب لاستفاد المريخ منه ولبرع في ذلك 
علة المريخ اوضح من الشمس والكل يعرفها فالكوكي كيسه فاضي وساظل اقولها بالفم المليان علما بانني
لم اسع يوما الى انتقاد اي مدرب في المريخ لانه على اقل تقدير كان كل المدربين لهم اسلوب وطريقة جيدة 
ولم يكن المريخ بهذا السؤء الذي رايناه به في الموسم الحالي 
اصحاب الوجعة هم فقط الذين يعرفون المريخ ويرونه من جانب لا يراه الكثيرون 
لقد هرمنا هرمنا هرمنا من سؤء حال المريخ في الملعب هرمنا من التبديلات الخائطة والقراءة الخاطئة لمجريات المباريات التي يكون طرفها المريخ 
هرمنا من بوظان الاعصاب في كل المباراة 
سؤال الى الجميع :
اذكر مباراة واحدة تفرجت فيها على المريخ وانت لا تخاف الهزيمة من الخصم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وطبعا المقصود في الموسم الحالي ..
المريخ كيان كبير وقمة ولو تنازلنا له عن هذا الكوكي فعلى الدنيا السلام والمريخ لا يستحق منا ان نتركه لامثال هؤلاء دون ان يكون لنا راي واضح فيما يحدث 
حدوث الخطأ ليس خطا في حد ذاته ولكن تكرار الخطأ من الخطأ  حكمة ظللت اعمل بها طوال حياتي 
الكوكي اخطأ كثيرا ومازال يكرر خطؤه وفي تركنا له حتى الدورة الثانية للممتاز سنكون قد كررنا خطأنا في توليه قطار التدريب في المريخ 
الله يعين بس ولك الله يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ثم دعونا نتعرف علي أنواع خطط اللعب 
‏
يعتبر تكتيك الدفاع :‏
‏                       مجموع الأعمال والإجراءات التي ينفذها الفريق في أي مكان من أماكن الملعب فى حالة فقد الكرة وامتلاك الفريق الخصم لها.‏
ويهدف التكتيك الدفاعى إلى إحباط هجمات الخصم ومنعه من تسجيل الأهداف واعتمادا على الدفاع القوى والبناء يمكن للفريق تنظيم الهجوم ‏دون تأخير وبصورة ناجحة.‏
هذا وتتعلق الثقة بالنفس والاطمئنان اللاعبين والفريق إلى حد ما بالقوة الدفاعية للاعبين ولا ينحصر مطلب إتقان تكتيك الدفاع فى ‏لاعبى الوسط والمدافعين وحدهم وإنما ينطبق على المهاجمين كذلك فى الحالات التى يحاول فيها إعادة انتزاع الكرة من الخصم.‏
‏
*الخطط الهجومية العامة وهى :‏
‏- خطط خلق المساحات الخالية واستغلالها.‏
‏- الخطط الهجومية المتكررة (التحركات الهجومية المتكررة) ‏
‏- الجمل الخططية الهجومية.‏
‏- خطط المواقف الهجومية الثابتة.‏
‏*الخطط الدفاعية العامة وتشمل : ‏
‏- دفاع رجل لرجل. ‏
‏- دفاع رجل لرجل فى المنطقة.‏
‏- الضغط على المهاجم لمنعة من الاستدارة.‏
‏- الضغط على المهاجمين عند ضربة المرمى واستحواذ الحارس على الكرة.‏
‏- الدفاع الجماعى فى أجزاء الملعب الثلاثة.‏
 وسوف نفد هذا الامر لاحقا لكن الان دعونا نواصل في الموضوع كي اصل الي ما اود ان اصبو اليه 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

يا بدر الدين بعيداً من شهادات الكوكى وامكاناته التدريبيه 
اهم  مقومات المدرب ومقياس تقيمه هى نتائجه مع الفريق 
اذا نظرنا لنتائج الكوكى مع فريق المريخ سواء فى المباريات الوديه منذ بداية معسكر تونس او نتائجه فى الدورى فنجد اولا فى معسكر تونس ان نتائجه كانت جيدة جداً وكتقييم لفترة المعسكر بالنسبة المئوية يمكننا ان نمنحه نسبة 75% 
فى فترة معسكر تونس كانت للفريق شخصيته وشكله الواضح ولكن فى نتائج الدورى ونتائج المشاركة الافريقية حدث ولا حرج فاذا مسكنا المشاركة الافريقية سنجد انه حصل على 0% بهزيمتين خارج وداخل الديار وضياع شكل الفريق الذى ظهر فى معسكر تونس ..
اما فى الدورى فيمكننا القول ان الكوكى حصل على نسبة 55% فقط لعدة اسباب اهمها ان الفريق ضاعت هيبته وشكله وحتى الاداء كان فى غاية السلبية وحتى نهاية الدورة الاولى اكاد اجزم ان كل النتائج الجيدة التى حققها الفريق وكسب فيها الثلاث نقاط لم يكن للاداء يد فيها فغالبية المباريات التى فاز فيها الفريق كان للحظ دور كبير فيها ما عدا مباراة الاتحاد مدنى الاولى .. 
كما نجد ان الكوكى هرب وترك الفريق فى امس الحوجة لوجوده وفى الاخر عاد وتبرأ من النتائج السلبية والهزيمتين التى تعرض لهما الفريق بقياده مساعده خالد احمد المصطفى ولعمرى هذا قمة الجحود والتهرب .. 

اذن لكل ما تقدم فان الكوكى يعتبر مدرب فاشل بالنتائج وليس بالشهادات واللباقة واللغات التى يتحدثها لان تلك الميزات لا تعنى جمهور المريخ فى شى ...





اجيبك بالاتي 
تقرير عن الكوكي مدرب ممتاز 
http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=35015&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%CF%D1%C  8+%C7%E1%DF%E6%DF%ED
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يا احمر ظلمت الكوكي والله 

لانه ما بستاهل كل الكلام ده 

ياخي انت تعبان والله وتشكر على مجهودك الكبير 

وبقول ليك اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب 

وربنا عرفهوه بالعقل 
والجمل ما بعرف عوجة رقبته 
والسواي ما حداث 
وكل من درب المريخ كانت له بصمة ولمحة 
الخسارة في كرة القدم ليست عيب ابدا مهما كانت مرة وحنظل في حلوق المريدين
ولكن العيب ان يلعب فريقك بدون ملامح او اسلوب او طريقة لعب معروفة 
والعيب ثم العيب ان نشاهد مريخنا وهو يلعب بهذا السؤء فوالله لم نر المريخ بمثل ما راينا حاليا منذ ان ولد المريخ على وجه الارض
فهل بعد كل هذا يكون الكوكي في الجانب السليم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكوكي له دور ودور كبير كمان فيما يحدث حاليا ولكنه للاسف نضام ومقنع بدرجة قف تأمل 
ولو وظف كل امكانياته في الاقناع لافهام اللاعبين طريقة اللعب لاستفاد المريخ منه ولبرع في ذلك 
علة المريخ اوضح من الشمس والكل يعرفها فالكوكي كيسه فاضي وساظل اقولها بالفم المليان علما بانني
لم اسع يوما الى انتقاد اي مدرب في المريخ لانه على اقل تقدير كان كل المدربين لهم اسلوب وطريقة جيدة 
ولم يكن المريخ بهذا السؤء الذي رايناه به في الموسم الحالي 
اصحاب الوجعة هم فقط الذين يعرفون المريخ ويرونه من جانب لا يراه الكثيرون 
لقد هرمنا هرمنا هرمنا من سؤء حال المريخ في الملعب هرمنا من التبديلات الخائطة والقراءة الخاطئة لمجريات المباريات التي يكون طرفها المريخ 
هرمنا من بوظان الاعصاب في كل المباراة 
سؤال الى الجميع :
اذكر مباراة واحدة تفرجت فيها على المريخ وانت لا تخاف الهزيمة من الخصم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وطبعا المقصود في الموسم الحالي ..
المريخ كيان كبير وقمة ولو تنازلنا له عن هذا الكوكي فعلى الدنيا السلام والمريخ لا يستحق منا ان نتركه لامثال هؤلاء دون ان يكون لنا راي واضح فيما يحدث 
حدوث الخطأ ليس خطا في حد ذاته ولكن تكرار الخطأ من الخطأ  حكمة ظللت اعمل بها طوال حياتي 
الكوكي اخطأ كثيرا ومازال يكرر خطؤه وفي تركنا له حتى الدورة الثانية للممتاز سنكون قد كررنا خطأنا في توليه قطار التدريب في المريخ 
الله يعين بس ولك الله يا مريخ



 
الاستاذ نادر تحيه طيبه 
انا لم اظلم الكوكي 
ولم اظلم نفسي ولكن هذا الحديث لكم انتم وانت من الذين احرص علي ان تصلم رسالتي 
رغم انني اعلم ان موقفك كان مثل موقفي في الكوكي ولكن الحديث ليس للكوكي بل للاخوه الذين هنا 
عندما كتبنا وقلنا ان الكوكي فاااااااااااااااااااااااشل بدرجة مشير 
....
ولما قلت كدا الناس نط علي الكل هناء واتهمت بالمثبط والعميل وغيرها من عبارات السخريه والتقريع 
والان عندما علمو بفشل الكوكي اتينا نقول لهم اننا تحدثنا عن الكوكي وفقاً للقراءة التي بداناها هناء في هذا البوست والتي لم تكتمل بعد 
ونحن يا استاذ نكتب هذا الكلام حتي يستفيد الناس من الدروس ولكن الكل هناء يحكم بالعطافه 
...
وحتي الذين تحدثوا عن نجاح الكوكي مع اهلي شندي 
نحن نسالهم هذا السؤال كيف تفوق الاهلي شندي افريقيا هل باداء خطة لعب مدروسه كيف انتصر الكوكي علي انتر كلوب والهدف الذي احرز هل اتي من جمله تكتيكيه ؟!
والان الناس تقول هرمت 
فكيف من كان رايه في الكوكي من اول يوم وهو يعلم ان الكوكي اقل قامه من المريخ 
لك مودتي وفي الانتظار لان للحديث معك بقيه 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا على هذا الطرح ومع كامل احترامى لرايك ولكن :
اى مدرب فى الدنيا وفى كل دروب الرياضة يقيم بالنتائج سواء نتائج ملموسه او نتائج متوقعة على ضوء الاداء والمظهر العام للفريق والسيد الكوكى فى جانب النتائج الملموسه لم ياتى بجديد بل تراجع وهنا تحديدا اقصد الخروج من الابطال والتراجع المخيف فى اداء مجموعة اللاعبين بالكشف . وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر اللاعب احمد الباشا فقد اختفى اللاعب الذى كنا نعرفه وفى زمن الكوكى اصبح الباشا لاعب عادى لا يختلف عن اى لاعب فى الدورى الممتاز .
بالنسبة للنتائج المتوقعة وعلى ضوء مباريات الابطال والممتاز فمستوى الفريق فى نزول وتدنى مستمر وكما ذكر بعض الاخوة المتداخلين اصبحنا لا نثق فى تقدم الفريق فى نتيجة اى مباراة لاننا اصبحنا نتوقع ولوج الاهداف فى اى لحظة من زمن المباراة وخاصة فى شوط المدربين كما يقولون .
نعم هنالك بعض المدربين وبالرغم من السمعة الممتازه وبالتجارب لا يتوفقون مع انديتهم يعنى مورينو وبكل سمعته العالمية لم ياتى بنتائج جيدة  مع الريال لذا طالبت الجماهير برحيله وقد كان بالرغم من ان هذه المقارنة شبه معدومة فكيف اصبر على مدرب لم يضيف شيئا بل خصم الكثير من هيبة المريخ .
الكوكى ظهر انه ضعيف قبل بداية معسكر مروى وبالاصح عندما قبل بلاعبين تم ترشيحهم من قبل الادارة او الافراد واذا كان الكوكى لديه شخصية المدرب الناجح لكان رفض هذه الترشيحات واليوم يتحدث انه لم يستشار ومعنى هذا ان الكوكى لم يكن يتخيل انه سيكون مدربا لفريق كبير مثل المريخ لذا قبل بكل شيئ وقد كان محقا لان المريخ اضاف لملفه التدريبى الكثير قى الوقت الذى لم يضيف هو للمريخ اى شيئ .
متى كان فرق الوسط والمؤخرة يتحدون الزعيم ... متى كان المدربين الصغار يتحدثون بلغة التحدى والندية .... منذ متى كنا نفرح هذا الفرح المبالغ فيه عندما يحرز المريخ هدفا فى مرمى فرق مؤخرة الممتاز  الا فى عهد المدرب الكوكى الذى سطع نجمه بفضل لاعبى اهلى شندى وفى الكنفدرالية وليس الابطال .
فى رايى المتواضع ان الوقت المناسب لرحيل الكوكى هو اليوم قبل الغد الذى ينتظره للاتيان بلاعبى شمال افريقيا الذين فشلوا فى الدورى السودانى وان يتم الاستعانة بمجموعة من قدامى لاعبى المريخ للتسجيلات ومن ثم الاستمرار مع الفريق لتكملة المتبقى او النصف الثانى من الممتاز لان البطولة المحلية لا تحتاج لمدرب دولارى .
مع كامل الاحترام لكل الآراء
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يا احمر ظلمت الكوكي والله 

لانه ما بستاهل كل الكلام ده 

ياخي انت تعبان والله وتشكر على مجهودك الكبير 

وبقول ليك اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب 

وربنا عرفهوه بالعقل 
والجمل ما بعرف عوجة رقبته 
والسواي ما حداث 
وكل من درب المريخ كانت له بصمة ولمحة 
الخسارة في كرة القدم ليست عيب ابدا مهما كانت مرة وحنظل في حلوق المريدين
ولكن العيب ان يلعب فريقك بدون ملامح او اسلوب او طريقة لعب معروفة 
والعيب ثم العيب ان نشاهد مريخنا وهو يلعب بهذا السؤء فوالله لم نر المريخ بمثل ما راينا حاليا منذ ان ولد المريخ على وجه الارض
فهل بعد كل هذا يكون الكوكي في الجانب السليم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكوكي له دور ودور كبير كمان فيما يحدث حاليا ولكنه للاسف نضام ومقنع بدرجة قف تأمل 
ولو وظف كل امكانياته في الاقناع لافهام اللاعبين طريقة اللعب لاستفاد المريخ منه ولبرع في ذلك 
علة المريخ اوضح من الشمس والكل يعرفها فالكوكي كيسه فاضي وساظل اقولها بالفم المليان علما بانني
لم اسع يوما الى انتقاد اي مدرب في المريخ لانه على اقل تقدير كان كل المدربين لهم اسلوب وطريقة جيدة 
ولم يكن المريخ بهذا السؤء الذي رايناه به في الموسم الحالي 
اصحاب الوجعة هم فقط الذين يعرفون المريخ ويرونه من جانب لا يراه الكثيرون 
لقد هرمنا هرمنا هرمنا من سؤء حال المريخ في الملعب هرمنا من التبديلات الخائطة والقراءة الخاطئة لمجريات المباريات التي يكون طرفها المريخ 
هرمنا من بوظان الاعصاب في كل المباراة 
سؤال الى الجميع :
اذكر مباراة واحدة تفرجت فيها على المريخ وانت لا تخاف الهزيمة من الخصم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وطبعا المقصود في الموسم الحالي ..
المريخ كيان كبير وقمة ولو تنازلنا له عن هذا الكوكي فعلى الدنيا السلام والمريخ لا يستحق منا ان نتركه لامثال هؤلاء دون ان يكون لنا راي واضح فيما يحدث 
حدوث الخطأ ليس خطا في حد ذاته ولكن تكرار الخطأ من الخطأ  حكمة ظللت اعمل بها طوال حياتي 
الكوكي اخطأ كثيرا ومازال يكرر خطؤه وفي تركنا له حتى الدورة الثانية للممتاز سنكون قد كررنا خطأنا في توليه قطار التدريب في المريخ 
الله يعين بس ولك الله يا مريخ



22222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ياحمر مكه مقالك دا دير يوم الواحد يكون فى اجازة عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لكن الكوكى فاشل و60 فاشل كمان وكرهنا الكورة
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يا احمر مكة قاليك في واحد جنو غلاط
معاه واحد في حواشة شافو ليهم شئ ابيض من بعيييييد
قال لصاحبو ديييك نعجة صاحبو قاليهو دي طيرة
اها بقو في نعجة طيرة طيرة نعجة 
لمن وصلوها طارت
اتلفت عليهو وقاليه كان طارت فررررررررر نعجة
اسي الكوكي دا كان جاب دوري الابطال برضو فاشل
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*زول قال يحاسبوه بعد نهاية الاسبوع السادس
والدورة الاولي انتهت 
قمة في السوء
قمة في العك
فريق بدون رائحة او لون او طعم
مباراة القمة
اسوأ مباراة اشاهدها للمريخ طول حياتي
الكوكي مدرب نظري
ولكنه لايجيد تطبيق مادرسه
واعتقد ان فاروق جبرة افضل من الكوكي ب100 مرة
اذا استندت علي نجاحات الكوكة مع اهلي شندي
اقول لك الكوكة وجد فريق خلفه فاروق جبرة الذي صعد بالفريق
للدوري الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*برضو فااااااااااااااااااااااشل
*

----------


## abuashruf

*الكلام مقبول والاختلاف مقبول فى ان ريكاردو كروجر وغيرهم مدربين كويسين ام فاشلين
لكن لااعتقد ان هناك اثنان يختلفان فى فشل الكوكى
كان الله فى عوننا وعون المريخ والكوكة مدربا للمريخ
*

----------


## شيبا

*اديهو الكلام فى التلفزيون وفى الجرايد  كل يوم 

مكانه محلل فى القنوات الفضائية  

جوة الميدان ما عندو حاجة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					


اذن لكل ما تقدم فان الكوكى يعتبر مدرب فاشل بالنتائج وليس بالشهادات واللباقة واللغات التى يتحدثها لان تلك الميزات لا تعنى جمهور المريخ فى شى ...



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اعتقد ان الاخ بدر الدين ينفخ في قربة مقدودة
                        	*

----------


## قدورة

*احمر مكه انت خلصت كلامك والا لسه.. لانه للان عنوان البوست عن الكوكي و المحتوى عن مميزات المدرب الناحج وخطط التدريب. .. اي العنوان شي والمحتوى شي اخر حسب فهمي البسيط ..من تداخل في البوست استفزاه العنوان  لا المحتوى ... فالرجاء التوضيح .. 
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*مدرب فاشل
                        	*

----------


## العكادي الأصلي

*الكوكي ليس فاشل  بل إدارتنا هي الفاشلة التي تسببت بإنتهاج  أسلوب التقشف في إضعاف الفريق أحياناً بتسجيل لاعبين ليس لهم علاقة  بترشيحات الكوكي وبكل أسف صحافتنا تترصد الكوكي وتطالب بإقالته في الوقت  الذي تتحدث فيه عن فشل اللاعبين وتواضع مستواهم يعني تناقض غريب تترصد  الكوكي لأنه يمتلك شخصية المدرب الذي لا يقبل بتدخل الصحافة في وضع  التشكيلة للمباراة  يعني الصحافي يضع التشكيلة وعلى المدرب التنفيذ .. عصام  الحاج اعترف بتدخل الصحافة في تسجيل المواسير رغم اشرافه عليها .. والآن  يمكنكم أن تعرفوا الترصد من خلال عمود الأستاذ مزمل أمس الذي يتحدث فيه عن  الكوكي ويوصيه بقضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان معتقداً أن أسماء اللاعبين الواردة  في حديث الكوكي هي ترشيحاته الآن وهي كانت ترشيحاته التي لم يعمل بها في   ديسمبر الفائت .. حتى الأستاذ أبو شيبة حاول التقليل من قدر الكوكي بإدعاء  أن الترشيحات لن يوفي بها لأن الوقت لا يسمح وهو لا يعلم أن كل المراحل  التي تسبق التسجيلات قد انتهت ما عدا الكشف الطبي . الكوكي ولأنه يتجاهل  الصحافة لعدم الإختصاص هو المدرب الذي سيغير من شكل المريخ إعتباراً من  الدورة الثانية لأنه سيشرف على الإنتدابات فيها بنفسه وهذا هو العمل الفني  المفقود بعد التدخل الدائم للإدارات في الشأن الفني .. 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا . من هو اللاعب الذى تطبق عليه خطة اللعب ثم ينفذها تنفيذآ صحيحآ 
*

----------


## رشيدي

* زمان قلته البدرى فاشل وهاجمته المنتديات والصحف الحمراء
   وحسى الناس ماسكه سيرة الكوكى الى أين تريدون أن يذهب
    فريق المريخ لمصلحة من يذهب مدرب ويأتى مدرب هل 
      مستفيد المريخ وله الجيوب من منكم يمتلك شهادات فى 
      التدريب حتى يذهب الكوكى ويأتى هو ليدرب فريق المريخ
       لانتحدث بمن سيدفع ولكن لمصلحة من سيُدفَع
           دعونا من الكلام فى المدربين أعملوا لمصلحة المريخ
       ارحمونا يرحمكم الله .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ولله ياجماعة احمر مكة ده مقتنع بالكوكي فاشل وهو اول واحد عارض التعاقد مع الكوكي ويمها اغلبنا قلنا ان الكوكي هو الافيد للمريخ وقد خاب ظننا فيه بالجد

احمر مكة يريد ان يذكرنا بتلك الايام بس نظام شغل وكده
خلاص يااحمر مكة نحنا غلطانين والكوكي طلع زي ماقلت انه اقل قامة من المريخ
المهم البفكنا منه هسه شنو ؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

شكرا على هذا الطرح ومع كامل احترامى لرايك ولكن :
اى مدرب فى الدنيا وفى كل دروب الرياضة يقيم بالنتائج سواء نتائج ملموسه او نتائج متوقعة على ضوء الاداء والمظهر العام للفريق والسيد الكوكى فى جانب النتائج الملموسه لم ياتى بجديد بل تراجع وهنا تحديدا اقصد الخروج من الابطال والتراجع المخيف فى اداء مجموعة اللاعبين بالكشف . وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر اللاعب احمد الباشا فقد اختفى اللاعب الذى كنا نعرفه وفى زمن الكوكى اصبح الباشا لاعب عادى لا يختلف عن اى لاعب فى الدورى الممتاز .
بالنسبة للنتائج المتوقعة وعلى ضوء مباريات الابطال والممتاز فمستوى الفريق فى نزول وتدنى مستمر وكما ذكر بعض الاخوة المتداخلين اصبحنا لا نثق فى تقدم الفريق فى نتيجة اى مباراة لاننا اصبحنا نتوقع ولوج الاهداف فى اى لحظة من زمن المباراة وخاصة فى شوط المدربين كما يقولون .
نعم هنالك بعض المدربين وبالرغم من السمعة الممتازه وبالتجارب لا يتوفقون مع انديتهم يعنى مورينو وبكل سمعته العالمية لم ياتى بنتائج جيدة  مع الريال لذا طالبت الجماهير برحيله وقد كان بالرغم من ان هذه المقارنة شبه معدومة فكيف اصبر على مدرب لم يضيف شيئا بل خصم الكثير من هيبة المريخ .
الكوكى ظهر انه ضعيف قبل بداية معسكر مروى وبالاصح عندما قبل بلاعبين تم ترشيحهم من قبل الادارة او الافراد واذا كان الكوكى لديه شخصية المدرب الناجح لكان رفض هذه الترشيحات واليوم يتحدث انه لم يستشار ومعنى هذا ان الكوكى لم يكن يتخيل انه سيكون مدربا لفريق كبير مثل المريخ لذا قبل بكل شيئ وقد كان محقا لان المريخ اضاف لملفه التدريبى الكثير قى الوقت الذى لم يضيف هو للمريخ اى شيئ .
متى كان فرق الوسط والمؤخرة يتحدون الزعيم ... متى كان المدربين الصغار يتحدثون بلغة التحدى والندية .... منذ متى كنا نفرح هذا الفرح المبالغ فيه عندما يحرز المريخ هدفا فى مرمى فرق مؤخرة الممتاز  الا فى عهد المدرب الكوكى الذى سطع نجمه بفضل لاعبى اهلى شندى وفى الكنفدرالية وليس الابطال .
فى رايى المتواضع ان الوقت المناسب لرحيل الكوكى هو اليوم قبل الغد الذى ينتظره للاتيان بلاعبى شمال افريقيا الذين فشلوا فى الدورى السودانى وان يتم الاستعانة بمجموعة من قدامى لاعبى المريخ للتسجيلات ومن ثم الاستمرار مع الفريق لتكملة المتبقى او النصف الثانى من الممتاز لان البطولة المحلية لا تحتاج لمدرب دولارى .
مع كامل الاحترام لكل الآراء



 
لا شكر علي واجب يا استاذ احمد 
ونحن نورد هذا الطرح كي يكون هو التقييم الفعلي ونحن عندما صدحنا بفشل الكوكي 
الناس قالت انو ناجح وحتي الانتصارات التي حققها الاهلي شندي كانت من مهارات لاعبي الاهلي شندي الذين هم 
اكثر موهبة ومهارات من لاعبي القمه والدليل تفوق لاعبي اهلي شندي علي القمه في الدوري حالياً 
....
الكوكي ليس لديه سمعه كما يزعم البعض هناء 
وكل السمعه التي حصل عليها من تاهل اهلي شندي الي دور المجموعات في الكونفدراليه العام السابق 
 وانا حيث اكتب مثل هذا البوست ليس لروحله وتدور الساقية كل مره وناتي بمدرب فاشل فيفقد الفريق تثبيت الجهاز الفني 
والخاسر الاكبر المريخ ونحن نقول من البدايه التعاقد مع مدرب ناجح وممتاز ونصبر عليه اطول فتره حتي يحقق النتائج المرجوه  


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

لكن الكوكى فاشل و60 فاشل كمان وكرهنا الكورة



الحبيب معتصم 
خلاص اول شي اخد ليك يوم اجازة 
اما فشل الكوكي اظنك نسيت هذا الامر 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

يا احمر مكة قاليك في واحد جنو غلاط
معاه واحد في حواشة شافو ليهم شئ ابيض من بعيييييد
قال لصاحبو ديييك نعجة صاحبو قاليهو دي طيرة
اها بقو في نعجة طيرة طيرة نعجة 
لمن وصلوها طارت
اتلفت عليهو وقاليه كان طارت فررررررررر نعجة
اسي الكوكي دا كان جاب دوري الابطال برضو فاشل



الحبيب وليد 
مشتاقيييييييييييييييين 
اه امسك الهديه دي 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

زول قال يحاسبوه بعد نهاية الاسبوع السادس
والدورة الاولي انتهت 
قمة في السوء
قمة في العك
فريق بدون رائحة او لون او طعم
مباراة القمة
اسوأ مباراة اشاهدها للمريخ طول حياتي
الكوكي مدرب نظري
ولكنه لايجيد تطبيق مادرسه
واعتقد ان فاروق جبرة افضل من الكوكي ب100 مرة
اذا استندت علي نجاحات الكوكة مع اهلي شندي
اقول لك الكوكة وجد فريق خلفه فاروق جبرة الذي صعد بالفريق
للدوري الممتاز



اه يا وليد يا اخوي 
احمر مكه قال في البدايه الكوكي ما يجي 
وانت فقلت يجي من الاصل كان ما يجي عشان ما يتحاسب بعد 6 اسابيع 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

برضو فااااااااااااااااااااااشل



الاخ منذر 
طيب ما دام هو فاشل 
انت ليه في الاول هللتو عشان جابو المريخ 
مش كان من باب اولي الناس تجيب مدرب عليهو القيمه 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

الكلام مقبول والاختلاف مقبول فى ان ريكاردو كروجر وغيرهم مدربين كويسين ام فاشلين
لكن لااعتقد ان هناك اثنان يختلفان فى فشل الكوكى
كان الله فى عوننا وعون المريخ والكوكة مدربا للمريخ



الاستاذ ابو اشرف سلامات 
والسؤال هو مادام الكوكي فاشل ليه 
الناس في البدايه رحبت بيهو وليه المريخ يتعاقد معاهو من الاصل 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

اديهو الكلام فى التلفزيون وفى الجرايد  كل يوم 

مكانه محلل فى القنوات الفضائية  

جوة الميدان ما عندو حاجة



والله يا استاذ شيبا 
انا اصلو ما مقتنع حتي بانه متحدث لبق 
ولايعرف يتحدث جيداً واذا نظرنا الي حديثه نجده كل تناقضات 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

اعتقد ان الاخ بدر الدين ينفخ في قربة مقدودة



الاخ الدلميت 
احمر مكه بنفخ في قربتكم انتو 
احمر مكه الكوكي من اصلو رامي طوبته 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قدورة
					

احمر مكه انت خلصت كلامك والا لسه.. لانه للان عنوان البوست عن الكوكي و المحتوى عن مميزات المدرب الناحج وخطط التدريب. .. اي العنوان شي والمحتوى شي اخر حسب فهمي البسيط ..من تداخل في البوست استفزاه العنوان  لا المحتوى ... فالرجاء التوضيح .. 






الاخ قدوره 
تحيه طيبه 
انا لسه ما خلصت من كلامي 
وعنوان البوست هو ان الكوكي ليس فاشل كما قال الاخوه من قبل 
كل الناس لما المريخ عايز يتعاقد مع الكوكي انا قلت فااااااشل الناس قالت لا اس ليه بقي فاشل 
العنوان هو من مضمون البوست وانا بضع في المعايير التي يقاس بها المدرب 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود محمد على
					

مدرب فاشل



يا ود محمد 
وافشل من فاشل كمان 
بس المدرب الجديد كيف 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي الأصلي
					

الكوكي ليس فاشل  بل إدارتنا هي الفاشلة التي تسببت بإنتهاج  أسلوب التقشف في إضعاف الفريق أحياناً بتسجيل لاعبين ليس لهم علاقة  بترشيحات الكوكي وبكل أسف صحافتنا تترصد الكوكي وتطالب بإقالته في الوقت  الذي تتحدث فيه عن فشل اللاعبين وتواضع مستواهم يعني تناقض غريب تترصد  الكوكي لأنه يمتلك شخصية المدرب الذي لا يقبل بتدخل الصحافة في وضع  التشكيلة للمباراة  يعني الصحافي يضع التشكيلة وعلى المدرب التنفيذ .. عصام  الحاج اعترف بتدخل الصحافة في تسجيل المواسير رغم اشرافه عليها .. والآن  يمكنكم أن تعرفوا الترصد من خلال عمود الأستاذ مزمل أمس الذي يتحدث فيه عن  الكوكي ويوصيه بقضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان معتقداً أن أسماء اللاعبين الواردة  في حديث الكوكي هي ترشيحاته الآن وهي كانت ترشيحاته التي لم يعمل بها في   ديسمبر الفائت .. حتى الأستاذ أبو شيبة حاول التقليل من قدر الكوكي بإدعاء  أن الترشيحات لن يوفي بها لأن الوقت لا يسمح وهو لا يعلم أن كل المراحل  التي تسبق التسجيلات قد انتهت ما عدا الكشف الطبي . الكوكي ولأنه يتجاهل  الصحافة لعدم الإختصاص هو المدرب الذي سيغير من شكل المريخ إعتباراً من  الدورة الثانية لأنه سيشرف على الإنتدابات فيها بنفسه وهذا هو العمل الفني  المفقود بعد التدخل الدائم للإدارات في الشأن الفني .. 






الاخ العكادي الاصلي 
ليس ادارة التقشف هي من تعاقد مع الكوكي  بل المجلس السابق ككل 
واذا تحدثنا اكثر بنقع في المحظور 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا . من هو اللاعب الذى تطبق عليه خطة اللعب ثم ينفذها تنفيذآ صحيحآ 



ونعم الراي 
لكن العيب مشترك وهو نحن كجمهور لماذا نوافق علي مدرب 
اقل قامه من المريخ ثم لماذا الاداره تتعاقد مع مدربين اقل قامه من المريخ 
...
اما ملف اللاعبين فهو حديث اخر سنتعرض له في المستقبل القريب انشاء الله 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الاخ منذر 
طيب ما دام هو فاشل 
انت ليه في الاول هللتو عشان جابو المريخ 
مش كان من باب اولي الناس تجيب مدرب عليهو القيمه 







انا كرهت المدرسة العربية من ايام البدري وكلهم يجيدون تنميق الكلام ونحن شعب طيب نصدق بسرعة ومازال الكوكي يواصل في غشه لنا وللاسف مازلنا نصدق .. مدرب متخبط وعندما قال الوالي بان الاستثمار الحقيقي والناجح في فريق لكرة فلابد ان تتوفر عناصر النجاح والكوكي لاتتوفر فيه هذه الصفة .. حتي ترشيحاته للاعبين المحترفين كلهم فوق الثلاثون مما يؤكد ضيق مدي رؤيته علما بان ايداهور حضر للسودان وعمره 19 عاما وصار افضل محترف ..عموما لا اتزكر انني طالبت بالتعاقد مع الكوكي ومنن زمان انا من انصار المدرسة الالمانية ..
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

 زمان قلته البدرى فاشل وهاجمته المنتديات والصحف الحمراء
   وحسى الناس ماسكه سيرة الكوكى الى أين تريدون أن يذهب
    فريق المريخ لمصلحة من يذهب مدرب ويأتى مدرب هل 
      مستفيد المريخ وله الجيوب من منكم يمتلك شهادات فى 
      التدريب حتى يذهب الكوكى ويأتى هو ليدرب فريق المريخ
       لانتحدث بمن سيدفع ولكن لمصلحة من سيُدفَع
           دعونا من الكلام فى المدربين أعملوا لمصلحة المريخ
       ارحمونا يرحمكم الله .










هذا حالنا للاسف 
نتقد الجيد ونترك الفاشل 
وعقب اثبات فشله ناتي ونقول فاشل 
اما كان من الاجدي عدم التعاقد معه 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ولله ياجماعة احمر مكة ده مقتنع بالكوكي فاشل وهو اول واحد عارض التعاقد مع الكوكي ويمها اغلبنا قلنا ان الكوكي هو الافيد للمريخ وقد خاب ظننا فيه بالجد

احمر مكة يريد ان يذكرنا بتلك الايام بس نظام شغل وكده
خلاص يااحمر مكة نحنا غلطانين والكوكي طلع زي ماقلت انه اقل قامة من المريخ
المهم البفكنا منه هسه شنو ؟؟؟؟؟





الاخ مهدي هذا ما يقصده احمر مكة تماماً
وعندما قلت ان الكوكي فاشل ليس للتقليل 
والان الاهم ليس البفكنا منه شنو 
قول البديل ح يكون منو هل سيكون كوكي اخر ام رادان الخسران تاني 
لابد ان يكون البدليل مدرب مفيد ويتم التعاقد معه علي اقل تقدير لاربعه سنوات 


*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

هذا حالنا للاسف 
نتقد الجيد ونترك الفاشل 
وعقب اثبات فشله ناتي ونقول فاشل 
اما كان من الاجدي عدم التعاقد معه 







  ماذا قدم الكوكى لأهلى شندى ؟



 بعد الصعود لتمثيل السودان فى الكونفدراليه 

  هل ماوجده الكوكى فى الارسنال وجده فى المريح ؟
 لا 
  لذا وفروا له مناخ جيد وانضباط عالى واسالوه عت النتائج

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					



انا كرهت المدرسة العربية من ايام البدري وكلهم يجيدون تنميق الكلام ونحن شعب طيب نصدق بسرعة ومازال الكوكي يواصل في غشه لنا وللاسف مازلنا نصدق .. مدرب متخبط وعندما قال الوالي بان الاستثمار الحقيقي والناجح في فريق لكرة فلابد ان تتوفر عناصر النجاح والكوكي لاتتوفر فيه هذه الصفة .. حتي ترشيحاته للاعبين المحترفين كلهم فوق الثلاثون مما يؤكد ضيق مدي رؤيته علما بان ايداهور حضر للسودان وعمره 19 عاما وصار افضل محترف ..عموما لا اتزكر انني طالبت بالتعاقد مع الكوكي ومنن زمان انا من انصار المدرسة الالمانية ..



نحن لا نريد الرجوع للارشيف 
لكن الان لابد ان ندرس افضل الخيارات 
ونبحث عن مدربين يقدوننا للافضل ويحققون افضل النتائج 
واتفق معك اخي في علو كعب المدرسه الالمانيه ولكن هناك مدارس افضل 
واعتقد ان المدرسه الفرنسيه والجزائريه من العربيه تعد الافضل اما المصريه والتونسيه لا تنجح مع الكل 
اذا استثنيا حسام البدري ومصطفي يونس 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					


  ماذا قدم الكوكى لأهلى شندى ؟



 بعد الصعود لتمثيل السودان فى الكونفدراليه 

  هل ماوجده الكوكى فى الارسنال وجده فى المريح ؟
 لا 
  لذا وفروا له مناخ جيد وانضباط عالى واسالوه عت النتائج




الاخ رشيدي 
شكراً علي التعقيب 
الكوكي لم يجد اي اموال في شندي 
وهو الي الان يطالب ادارة الاهلي شندي بمستحقات 
...
اذا ما وجده بالمريخ اكبر قيمه من الاهلي شندي 
ولكن اراد الكوكي ان يكبر علي حساب المريخ ويصنع من اسمه اسم كبير بالدليل ذهاب الي تونس 
رغم ادارة المريخ ويريد ان يوصل رساله ويورينا انو مدرب كبير ما بخاف من نادي بقيمة المريخ وما وجده في المريخ ما كان ليحلم به !!!
*

----------


## رشيدي

*
  الحبيب أحمر مكه لك ودى:-

أن مشكلتنا تتلخص فى الاتى : 
       الاعلام (سماسره)
       الاداره   (سماسره)
       الجمهور (مطبلاتيه) 
      اللاعبين  (مستهترين ))
      المدربين (ذوشخصيه ضعيفه)


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					


  الحبيب أحمر مكه لك ودى:-

أن مشكلتنا تتلخص فى الاتى : 
       الاعلام (سماسره)
       الاداره   (سماسره)
       الجمهور (مطبلاتيه) 
      اللاعبين  (مستهترين ))
      المدربين (ذوشخصيه ضعيفه)





- 2 - 
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					


  الحبيب أحمر مكه لك ودى:-

أن مشكلتنا تتلخص فى الاتى : 
       الاعلام (سماسره)
       الاداره   (سماسره)
       الجمهور (مطبلاتيه) 
      اللاعبين  (مستهترين ))
      المدربين (ذوشخصيه ضعيفه)





333333333333333333333333
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الحبيب وليد 
مشتاقيييييييييييييييين 
اه امسك الهديه دي 





هذا ليس بهدية لي بل انا نقلت خبر كما جاء في قناة العربية فقط لاغير
تحياتي ومودتي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يا احمر مكة زي زولك قالي كان طارت فررررررررر برضو نعجة 
اسي زولك دا كان جبت لي شنو وشنو برضو فاشل
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*والله العملو فينا الكوكي ما حصل لينا من 1927 ياخي الواحد يخاف يلعب مع أي فريق  يغلبنا دا عمل مريخ لا لون لا طعم كره ميدان عقرب بس والله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الافريقي
					

والله العملو فينا الكوكي ما حصل لينا من 1927 ياخي الواحد يخاف يلعب مع أي فريق  يغلبنا دا عمل مريخ لا لون لا طعم كره ميدان عقرب بس والله




الوالي قال ندعم الكوكي 
والكوكي بااااااااااااااااااااااق رغم انوفنا 
*

----------

